
Sorbet: Gradual typing of Ruby at Scale - craigkerstiens
https://sorbet.run/talks/StrangeLoop2018/#/
======
labria
They've shown this quite some time ago, but it still didn't go further than
the cute online demo, unfortunately. Really hope they release something
tangible to play with.

------
stanislavb
If you didn't go through the presentation, the plan is to release Sorbet as an
open-source product in 2019.

~~~
chrisseaton
I don't think anything in the presentation suggests they're making this a
product does it?

~~~
stanislavb
The shared timeline? What do you define as a product, btw. Is "rubocop" a
product? - I'd say, yes. I'm sorry if I've confused you.

~~~
chrisseaton
I thought 'product' meant something commercial - something with an income. I'd
say Rubocop was a project but not a product.

------
vinceguidry
I love the idea of gradual Ruby typing but I think I'm going to wait until
Matz follows through with his promise to bake it into the language.

But if I were working in a shop that was considering moving off Ruby and this
would convince them to stay on it, I'd very happily adopt it.

~~~
shaneos
Matz has stated that it’s unlikely to happen for years (2040 was mooted
recently). So, your strategy is more likely to leave you with a less scalable
and more buggy code base for years to come.

Sorbet is compatible with existing Ruby, requires no syntax changes and can be
transpiled into whatever official typing support comes into existence many
years from now.

Give it a try, it’s good for you :-)

~~~
zizee
> Give it a try, it’s good for you :-)

Can we actually try this though? 2019 appears to be the planned open source
date.

------
stmw
This is interesting work, of course, and highly valuable ot existing Ruby
codebases & organizations. But I do wonder if the interest in this among
current Ruby shops suggests to anyone that choosing a different
language/runtime for new development is best?

------
guu
The StrangeLoop video is not posted yet, but you can see a related video from
RubyKaigi here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCnnBS2LXcI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCnnBS2LXcI)

------
jmarinez
Interesting

